# Mosquito waterfowl blind drawing



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

When is the Mosquito Lake waterfowl blind drawing?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the goose blinds in the state park are first come first serve.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

What about the state park blind drawing along the Lakeshore the ones you get all year?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i cant find anything online, ill take a ride out to the office Monday morning.

didn't get out there Monday, i'll shoot out after work today.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Talked to a lady at the state park office this morning, she said the DOW is in charge of that and she believes it's the 3rd Saturday in august. Anyhow, the drawing is at the office on north park ave, call this number and get more info.. 440-685-4786 

If you build a blind, need some help and need another shooter keep me in mind


----------

